# Los Angeles | CA



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC PART 1

This MISC album is just a bunch of photos I've taken in the past two years before moving to Los Angeles county. These photos are of Los Angeles and the rest of the area, such as Orange County, etc.

1 6th St. Viaduct, will be replaced with a modern bridge in 2015








2 Arts District, DTLA








3 Bluff Cove, Palos Verdes








4 








5 Malibu








6 Downtown Long Beach








7 








8 110 Fwy, DTLA








9 








10








11








12 Hikers in Griffith Park








13








14 N Beachwood Dr.








15 Hollywood


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC PART 2 

16








17








18








19 More from Hollywood








20








21 "500 Days of Summer" Park, closed.








22 Grand Park, with the CalTrans HQ, LAPD HQ, and LA Times Building.








23








24








25 7th Street








26 Caltrans District 7 HQ








27 Taken from LADWP








28








29 








30 Griffith Observatory


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC PART 3

31 Glendale








32 








33








34








35








36








37 West LA








38








39 The Valley








40 Taken from Elysian Park








41 Dodger Stadium








42








43 Koreatown








44








45


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC PART 4

46








47 Union Station








48 Chinatown








49 East LA








50 Wilshire skyline








51 Historic Core








52








53








54 Grand Park








55








56








57 The Valley








58








59








60


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC PART 5

61








62








63 Santa Monica from Pacific Palisades








64 








65 Santa Monica 








66








67








68








69 Santa Monica Pier








70








71








72 Venice Pier








73








74 Belmont Pier, LB








75 Long Beach, CA


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC PART 6

76 Long Beach, CA








77 Queen Mary








78 








79 CA Science Center








80 CA Science Center








81








82 Disney 








83








84








85 Dole Whip








86








87








88 Queen Mary








89








90


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC PART 7

91








92 Chill, Long Beach








93 Chill








94 








95








96 Union Station








97 7th St








98 Spring St








99 








100








101 Broadway








102 7th St








103








104 Figueroa








105 Grand Ave


----------



## lafreak84 (Oct 26, 2010)

I haven't seen such quality pictures in a while. I hope there's more.


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

lafreak84 said:


> I haven't seen such quality pictures in a while. I hope there's more.


There will be hundreds of them, and thank you.


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Los Angeles :cheers:


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC PART 8

106








107








108








109








110








111








112








113








114








115








116








117








118








119








120


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC PART 9

121








122








123








124








125








126








127








128








129








130








131








132








133








134








135


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC PART 10 FINAL

136








137








138








139








140








141








142








143








144


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | DOWNTOWN PART 1

Photos are focused on downtown life, architecture, and misc.

145








146








147








148








149








150








151








152








153








154








155








156








157








158








159


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great range of L.A life..... You do like your coffee, don't you?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Perhaps the most comprehensive set of LA ever. Great job. Looking forward to seeing all of it


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

stunning. wow.


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | DOWNTOWN PART 2

160








161








162








163








164 








165








166








167








168








169








170








171








172 "Best Iced Latte in America" - NYT








173








174


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | DOWNTOWN PART 3

175








176








177








178








179








180








181








182








183








184








185








186








187








188








189


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

jlaw said:


> .. yet so violent. The gang capital of the USA. Pls. post photos of South Central, East L.A., Compton, Inglewood and Watts.lol. seriously. don't go there. if you go, don't go at night, even at 6pm and don't ever whip out your smartphone or dlsr.


Watts Towers may be the only safe spot but there's nothing to see in the area other than that... which is the reason why I'd never go there.

You're very unfamiliar with Los Angeles for calling it the "gang capital of USA". Do research for the most recent data, look up "most dangerous neighborhoods in the USA" on Google. I'd say Chicago and Detroit currently dominates every list. You won't find LA neighborhoods on any list. Sure, LA is where many gangs started. Hollywood created the illusion that all the gangs are still in LA. When do you ever see Hollywood filming action/criminal/gang movies in Chicago? Chicago and Detroit are becoming known for violence and corruption, like how Compton _used_ to be.

What fascinates me is that Los Angeles is not only famous for the rich neighborhoods. It's like, everyone knows of Beverly Hills and Malibu and Hollywood... and everyone knows Skid Row is where all the homeless lives, and they also know Compton/Watts is dangerous neighborhood. Whenever I have a discussion with people that are unfamiliar with LA, their perception of the city is one side Beverly Hills, one side Compton, one side Venice Beach, one side Hollywood.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from L.A. ...more please


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

jlaw said:


> .. yet so violent. The gang capital of the USA. Pls. post photos of South Central, East L.A., Compton, Inglewood and Watts.lol. seriously. don't go there. if you go, don't go at night, even at 6pm and don't ever whip out your smartphone or dlsr.


you have no idea what you are talking about. This may have been true in the late 80's or early 90's but crime has dropped an incredible amount in LA over the last 15 years.


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 2

VENICE CANALS
Intro: I want to start with this area of Venice first because it's what makes Venice Beach very "Venice". The canals are man-made and a part of Abbot Kinney's Venice project. It's now a historical district, but there are a lot of renovated and modern-style homes in this neighborhood (and whether it's a good or bad thing is subjective). You won't see the canals, sidewalks, and bridges in it's original state because they've been renovated in the 90's due to despair.

This is where I usually park when I come to Venice because of it's walking proximity to the pier, boardwalk, and Abbot Kinney Blvd. I don't park right at the canal, but near the canals where there are wider streets with more parking.

This section will showcase a bunch of houses in Venice Canals and other stuff.

370









371









372









373









374


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 3

375









376 Nice









377 Love those stairs at the center top









378









379


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great big city! Should visit it....


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 4

380









381









382









383









384


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 5

385









386









387









388









389


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 6

390









391









392









393









394


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 7

395









396









397 Love the house on the right









398 So beautiful!









399 One of my favorite photo from the canals


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

if i was able to qualify for a 3 million dollar house, id move to the canals tonight


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

if i was going to move to venice it'd be one of the (cheaper) bungalows closer to the boardwalk


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Love those canals.


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 8
I really appreciate the comments! More comments means less photos per page.
These houses are very interesting, and you could even peak inside some of the lifestyle inside. I saw people painting, reading in their balcony, going on a canoe date, beautifying their garden, etc. Living here is a dream.

400 Some people prefer more privacy, with more green walls, while others have floor-to-ceiling windows facing the street where anyone could just peak inside.









401









402









403









404


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 9
Nope, the Canals section isn't even done yet.

405









406









407









408









409 Lovely


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 10
Hoping you guys enjoy this thread! Please let me know if I put too many photos of the Canals, and if I should put fewer photos for each section. Anyway, time to finish this Canals section. Wooh! But the Venice district is ONLY 1/3rd done.

410









411









412









413









414


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 11

415









416









417









418









419 Last photo!


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 12
This section of Venice is based on Washington Blvd, the street that extends toward Venice Pier.

420









421









422









423









424 I love bikes


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 13

425









426 Looking south towards Marina Del Rey, Manhattan, Redondo, etc.









427









428 Venice Pier









429 There are a bunch of activities throughout the Venice Boardwalk, which creates an interesting walk from the pier to the border of Santa Monica


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 14

430 Most of the buildings along the coast are 4-5 stories.









431 









432 Yeah, my camera can zoom really far.









433









434 Would you live in these houses?


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 15

I've been out for a while. I'm either busy with school, work, or taking photos.
I'll do my best to update my thread!

Anyway, this set of five photos really portray Venice Beach. On a small stretch of the boardwalk near the pier, there are some quite nice, modern homes. When you reach the main part of the boardwalk, you'll see small stores and many sports activities (tennis, basketball, volleyball). This is really why I personally believe Venice defines LA.

435









436









437









438









439


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 16

Beach, graffiti, street performers, palm trees... 

440









441









442









443









444


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Venice has so much character. You are definitely right, its LA encapsulated in one neighborhood.


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 17

445









446









447









448









449


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

Kelbeen said:


> LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 16


hey, I've lived in that building.


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 18

Abbot Kinney Blvd, "the coolest block in America", has unique and popular restaurants, shops, and more. It's very "LA".

450









451









452 









453









454


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 19

455









456









457









458









459 Popular food trucks in small parking lots.


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 20

460 From Kogi food truck ; my first time getting something from a food truck.









461 More on modern buildings in AKB









462









463 Aesop? We got in in DTLA too!









464


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BEACH CITIES PART 21

END OF VENICE ; hoped you guys like my three pages of Venice photos.

465









466 Restaurant at the alley's end.









467 









468









469 Best for the last.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Aesop is brilliant. It was started by Dennis Paphitis, an Australian of Greek extraction from Melbourne. It's gone on to become Australia's biggest beauty industry export and one of the world's most sort after. 

http://www.smh.com.au/small-business/entrepreneur/the-man-behind-the-aesop-brand-20120222-1tntu.html

I like that main commercial street too. Nic pics :cheers:


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | EVENTS
LACF

I'll be doing current and past events in Los Angeles. The LACF is currently still going on until the 28th of this month. It's been annually held since October 1922 in Pomona Fairplex. The LACF is massive and there's all sort of things you wouldn't expect to see. One area you'd feel like you're in a convention, then at a museum, then at a zoo, then at an amusement park. They also have a lantern art display called "Illuminasia".

I've been to OC Fair and this is much more interesting. I'm not sure how it compares to Del Mar Fair, where all my friends go every year. What's your opinion on the LACF?

470









471









472









473









474


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | EVENTS
LACF

475 They have 2 large Ferris Wheels and one small one.









476 In the "zoo" area, they have monkeys, zebras, etc.









477









478 Lol, me.









479


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | EVENTS
LACF

This is Illuminasia, where fifty men from China came here to build this lantern art display.

480









481









482









483









484 END


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Awesome thread, it makes me want to visit LA again despite the fact I didn't really like it (compared to NYC or Boston) - it's so suburban and car-oriented. However, your photos now make me feel that I didn't explore LA really good (well, it's huge!), so I have to ocme back  Thanks for sharing.

And I can't wait for Santa Monica.


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

Amrafel said:


> Awesome thread, it makes me want to visit LA again despite the fact I didn't really like it (compared to NYC or Boston) - it's so suburban and car-oriented. However, your photos now make me feel that I didn't explore LA really good (well, it's huge!), so I have to ocme back  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> And I can't wait for Santa Monica.


As I explore LA more often, I find it more walkable than I used to think it is. I understand that tourists are not familiar with the area and they'd rent a car when they're in LA. Just recently I started giving personal tour guides of LA as a hobby for many of my friends, and I usually drive and walk or take the train. For example, if I want to find the best restaurants and touristy places in LA, I'd take the train for DTLA, Koreatown, and Hollywood. If I take my friends to Santa Monica or Venice Beach, I'd park in one spot and walk them the entire city. If you ever do come back, please do message me!

I decided to delay my photos of Santa Monica for later, after my thread on Arts District. Hope you won't get disappointed, because I think the AD thread is gong to be the most interesting!


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | ARTS DISTRICT

Background:
The Arts District rose to prominence in the 60's when artists took the opportunity to buy cheap, empty warehouses and convert it into studios. The Artists in Residence ordinance was passed in the 80's to legalize artists to live and work in their studios. Cafes, galleries, and venues boomed in the area.
The Arts District today is home to unique stores, bars, venues, galleries, etc. In my opinion, it's home to the best coffee roasters you can find in all of California. Worth checking out are Blue Bottle Coffee, Stumptown, and Urth Caffe. Venice Beach has competition though, with Blue Bottle Coffee (opened last week), Stumptown, Toms Roasting Co., and Intelligentsia. The Arts District may look sketchy but I find it extremely walkable and yes, safe. The areas from 3rd St to Santa Fe Ave are filled with famous cafes and coffee shops.

I have a lot of photos from Arts District and I go there every week, so here's to start:

485 This famous 6th St. Viaduct will start demolition early 2015 to build a new iconic bridge. 
For anyone interested in a public meeting on October 6 about the new bridge: 
http://www.ladowntownnews.com/news/...cle_1a01551c-4b1a-11e4-94ce-2334dc35479a.html









486 Looking towards One Santa Fe, AD's biggest project u/c.









487









488 Barker Block ; Yep, there are a lot of long buildings in AD









489 I always stop by Urth Caffe before or after work, easy parking.


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | ARTS DISTRICT

490 Guerilla Atelier ; They're currently working on an art gallery in the backspace.









491 Spanish Latte (signature drink), Egg Salmone, Curry Chicken Sandwich, and Green Tea Blended with Boba (their most popular)









492 This is my favorite Urth Caffe. I wonder if this is their primary factory?









493 Spanish Latte and Hazelnut cake. On Fridays, I'd stop by Urth Caffe to get desserts for my siblings!









494 Mermaid blowing bubbles? Idk.


----------



## lafreak84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Amazing thread.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Brilliant thread


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC

Weekend captures.

585









586









587









588









589 >>>


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

^ that is just ridiculous


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

That last panorama! Mindblowing :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing, very nice new photos...


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

nick.english.dept said:


> Stunning Photos!


Thank you.
I want to say this as politely as possible, please don't repost an entire photo set. I'm trying to keep the photos at a minimum per page. 

Thanks!
Kelbeen


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC

The weekend captures.

590 Arts District, DT









591 The Last Bookstore









592 Griffith Observatory









593 Arts District, Downtown









594 MILK, Fairfax


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC

595 Koreatown









596 Hollywood









597 Emerson College









598 Hollywood









599 Downtown; you can see Wilshire Grand's crane. The tower will fill in a gap.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

noice


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | CURRENT EVENTS

Mike Brown protest in front of LAPD Headquarters.

600









601









602









603









604


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC

Recent photos

605









606









607









608









609


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC

610









611









612









613









614


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC

Yesterday in photos

615









616









617









618









619


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Los Angeles :cheers:
Merry Christmas to all, btw :cheers:


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | UCLA

Do you see LA?

620









621









622 The beautiful Royce Hall









623









624 Powell Library


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

ANAHEIM | ARTIC

625









626









627









628









629


----------



## alex7677 (May 4, 2009)

What an excellent thread and showcase!! I am just now seeing this great collection. Thank you! For a while I've been wanting to visit Southern California and experience the other end of the sunbelt (I'm from Florida). Your showcase, though, makes me want to explore the city so much deeper!


----------



## clop (Jun 10, 2009)

WOW, AMAZING!

will you be coming out here to the SFV?


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

clop said:


> WOW, AMAZING!
> 
> will you be coming out here to the SFV?


Im trying to find a day to go to Glendale. Any suggestion of places and food around there?


----------



## clop (Jun 10, 2009)

Well I was actually thinking more like Reseda, Van Nuys, Sherman Oaks, Canoga Park, Woodland Hills, North Hollywood, Northridge.

Im not very familiar with local shops in Glendale.


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | BALDWIN HILLS

Taken 12.29.2014
note: photos aren't of, but from Baldwin Hills.

630 









631 Overlooking midrises from El Segundo and LAX









632









633









634


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | MISC

concept set

635









636









637









638









639


----------



## Kelbeen (Jul 12, 2012)

LOS ANGELES | DOWNTOWN
I've been lazy haha.

640









641









642









643









644


----------

